

Eurozone Finance Ministers Contemplate ‘Plan B’ for Greece - petethomas
http://www.wsj.com/articles/eurozone-finance-ministers-contemplate-plan-b-for-greece-1429963682

======
nextw33k
Personally I've always read the Greek ministers statements as those who are
already planning to leave the Euro. It's the only way they can live up to
their promises both to their debtors and to their countrymen.

I imagined this winter a printing press has been running in secret to ensure
if the tipping point did come then they would be ready:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_La_Rue](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_La_Rue)

Plus I agree with the suggestion from years ago that German should be the one
to leave. Technically its the odd one out in the Eurozone.

------
jesuslop
requires subscription to wsj to read

~~~
the_rosentotter
Unless you come in through Google:

[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%09Eurozone+Finance+Ministers+Contempla...](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%09Eurozone+Finance+Ministers+Contemplate+%E2%80%98Plan+B%E2%80%99+for+Greece)

